# Giving this a try.



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

First try with ABTs. I'm keeping it simple.
Straight forward with 1/2 cream cheese. And 1/2 shredded sharp cheddar with some pepper for the filling.






Jalapenos cut in half with seeds removed.







Added filling.







Wrapped with bacon. And some rub added.







Tonight I'll be doing these on the grill. Just not in the mood to get the smoker set up today. Also have a few thick cut Delmonico's for the grill.


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2019)

Watching, waiting and anticipating.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Jul 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Just not in the mood to get the smoker set up today.



We all have days like that.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 13, 2019)

if you need a taste tester let me know, they look good already


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

smokerjim said:


> if you need a taste tester let me know, they look good already



Thanks. I hope they do come out good.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

Got the Delmonico steaks warming up. Just going to rub them down with salt and pepper. Potatoes seasoned and in the oven.


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 13, 2019)

Steve H said:


> Got the Delmonico steaks warming up. Just going to rub them down with salt and pepper. Potatoes seasoned and in the oven.
> 
> View attachment 400433


this is getting better


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2019)

Delmonico, that's Yankee speak for Thick-cut Ribeye. 

Named after the renowned New York City _'Delmonico's'_ restaurant that had a popular steak and potato dish.

G'gosh Steve, those steaks look fantastic.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

Money shot! The food was fantastic. I will be doing more ABTs in the future. Lord knows there are tons of recipes here to try.


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Delmonico, that's Yankee speak for Thick-cut Ribeye.
> 
> Named after the renowned New York City _'Delmonico's'_ restaurant that had a popular steak and potato dish.
> 
> G'gosh Steve, those steaks look fantastic.



Thanks. It does drive me crazy when I see meat that is labeled as a Delmonico. And it is like a 1/4" thick.


----------



## meatallica (Jul 13, 2019)

That's a damn fine looking meal there Steve!!


----------



## Steve H (Jul 13, 2019)

meatallica said:


> That's a damn fine looking meal there Steve!!



Thanks. I added some Mesquite chips while cooking. And it came out pretty darn good.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jul 13, 2019)

Now That's what We, here at the Bear Den Call a "Perfect Plate" !!!
And My favorite Taters Too!!
Nice Job Steve!!
Like.

Bear


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jul 13, 2019)

Nice looking plate Steve!


----------



## chilerelleno (Jul 13, 2019)

Oh hell yeah!
That plate is fit for royalty.
*Like!
*
Drives me crazy to see any steak cut less than 1".


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 13, 2019)

what a dinner you had there,


----------



## gmc2003 (Jul 14, 2019)

Excellent meal Steve, you did that steak proud. Sometime you should try making the ABTs by removing the top and filling it top to bottom instead of splitting them in-halve. When you take that last bite you'll get a shot of liquid fire juice. 

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2019)

gmc2003 said:


> Excellent meal Steve, you did that steak proud. Sometime you should try making the ABTs by removing the top and filling it top to bottom instead of splitting them in-halve. When you take that last bite you'll get a shot of liquid fire juice.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris



Thanks! I wanted to do it that way. But I couldn't find any Jalapenos large enough to do this. That will be my next venture.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 14, 2019)

Looks good Steve H that's my plans for today just picked my first banana peppers of the year and plan on ABT's.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> Looks good Steve H that's my plans for today just picked my first banana peppers of the year and plan on ABT's.
> 
> Warren



I'll bet this will work great with banana peppers. I love pickled banana peppers. But I have yet to find some for sale around here.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 14, 2019)

Thanks for the likes Chopsaw and Steve H.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jul 14, 2019)

Steve H said:


> I'll bet this will work great with banana peppers. I love pickled banana peppers. But I have yet to find some for sale around here.



The ones I have are sweet banana peppers. I will have to keep the neighbor at bay as anytime my smoker is going. I did these last year at the Pa gathering.

Warren


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2019)

HalfSmoked said:


> The ones I have are sweet banana peppers. I will have to keep the neighbor at bay as anytime my smoker is going. I did these last year at the Pa gathering.
> 
> Warren



They are the ones I'm after. They are very good pickled.


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 14, 2019)

That looks great Steve . Nice work .


----------



## Steve H (Jul 14, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> That looks great Steve . Nice work .



Thank you!


----------



## b-one (Jul 14, 2019)

Great looking meal! That looks like great quality meat!


----------



## xray (Jul 14, 2019)

Damn, that looks so good!!! I’ll take a plate please.


----------

